# EDGE pop ups



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> does anyone know how to get rid of these ?
> 
> and also, the EDGE, idk what it is called = its down in the toolbar, right side. it shows news and stuff.
> 
> pita updates.


 You know how technolocally competant I am.......but I use a few bands of electrical tape.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Install Ad Block Plus. Is this just for this site, or universally with your browser? If the browser, install Brave browser. Anything by Microsoft is not your friend.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its the browser, anywhere i go.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It sounds like windows news feed might be turned on. Microsoft likes to turn on stuff you don't want or need when they do an update.





__





How to turn off News And Interests in Windows 10's taskbar - PC World Australia


Windows 10's News and Interests taskbar tool is a handy feature for people who want to quickly glance at the weather and news headlines. If that's not you, here's how to turn it off.




www.pcworld.idg.com.au


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joed said:


> It sounds like windows news feed might be turned on. Microsoft likes to turn on stuff you don't want or need when they do an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats it, thanx


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

joed said:


> It sounds like windows news feed might be turned on. Microsoft likes to turn on stuff you don't want or need when they do an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing ............. I have been trying to get rid of that addition for weeks.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

joed said:


> It sounds like windows news feed might be turned on. Microsoft likes to turn on stuff you don't want or need when they do an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Milam said:


> Thank you


your welcome  , hey, i started this, lol.

joed is killing more than 1 bird here


----------

